# Jay Cutler's off season Diet....



## damagedgoods

I found this on Jay Cutler's website.....

I couldn;t even begin to heat half of that in one day.... WOW>>>>>>!!!!!

New, Improved & Beyond: Off Season Diet

This was my off season diet. I began this on March 24, 2004 at a weight of 287 lbs and ended it on August 6, 2004 at a very lean weight of 297 lbs. I am very satisfied with the accomplishes that I have achieved this off season.

Meal 1: 12 eggs (2 whole), 1 bagel, 1 cup oats, 1 cup of black coffee, 1 serving NITRO-TECH plus supplements.

Meal 2: 10 ounces of beef, 2 cups of rice & 1 cup of asparagus.

Train: In the off season I workout 4 times a week, devoting 1 1/2 - 2 hours to weights plus 30 minutes to cardio.

Meal 3: NITRO-TECH & CELL-TECH immediately after training!!

Meal 4: 10 ounces of beef, 2 cups of rice & 1 cup of asparagus.

Sleep: 1 hour.

Meal 5: 15 egg whites, 1 cup of oats & 3 rice cakes (15 carbs each).

Meal 6: MESO-TECH shake with 1 scoop of NITRO-TECH added.

Sleep: 1 1/2 to 3 hours.

Meal 7: 10 ounces of beef & 1 cup of asparagus.

Meal 8: Sushi (3-4 rolls: Yellowtail / Crab / Tuna / Shrimp)

Meal 9: 12 eggs (2 whole) & 1 cup oats.

Sleep: 2 hours.

Meal 10: NITRO-TECH with Kerry's special fat free oatmeal cookie recipe (5-6 cookies).

Sleep: 2 1/2 hours.

Meal 11: 10 ounces of beef, 1 cup oats plus supplements.

Note: I drink 1/3 to 1/2 gallon of water or sugar free Tang (orange flavor) with each meal.


----------



## skizxi

you would need some cash to stick to that diet, 39 eggs a day.


----------



## robdog

I dont know mate 15 eggs is only a quid.


----------



## andy78139

what does he do with the 35 egg yolks he has spare at the end of the day?

Die his hair yellow?..lol

I bet he doesnt leave his house for more than an hour, has to get back for his kip. Hes got a great physique and looks like he works ****ing hard for it. Although i dont think its worth it, that strick a schedual is bordering on neuroticism


----------



## Killerkeane

thats what i mean, the dedication of these guys is tremendous, it really is amazing to see that. You have to have a strong mind to stick to that day in day out, 39 eggs though.....good job everyone isnt bodybuilders otherwise there would be no chickens....


----------



## damagedgoods

I can't begin to imagine how bad his wind must be


----------



## Jimmy1

NITRO-TECH.....thats where i've been going wrong!!!!LOL

Guys, this diet is an advert for his sponsor!!!

Ask James Lewis....he spent quite a bit of time in the US with these guys (pro's)

They eat at restaurants all day long, feeding on everything from burgers and fries, to steak and jackets!!

All this cup af asparagus this, and ounses of beef that is only a half truth!!

Jays diet may resemble something like the quantities outlined above but if you think he eats this ED off season then your mistaken


----------



## winger

Wow lets just say it is a half truith, that is still allot of food and still 20 eggs.


----------



## Killerkeane

nitro tech...........jeeez i would rather eat 20 eggs in the morning than that stuff, it gets to the point where you cant drink the stuff....


----------



## big

Jimmy said:


> NITRO-TECH.....thats where i've been going wrong!!!!LOL
> 
> Guys, this diet is an advert for his sponsor!!!
> 
> Ask James Lewis....he spent quite a bit of time in the US with these guys (pro's)
> 
> They eat at restaurants all day long, feeding on everything from burgers and fries, to steak and jackets!!
> 
> All this cup af asparagus this, and ounses of beef that is only a half truth!!
> 
> Jays diet may resemble something like the quantities outlined above but if you think he eats this ED off season then your mistaken


Seriously? Even Cutler? Because I've read a huge number of interviews in which he lists his off-season diet he claims it's clean.

I realise some BBers like Lee Priest pig out off-season, but I thought Cutler kept it pretty clean.

Mind you, I guess you can't always believe what they say - Priest claims he does 2cc of deca and para for 6-8 weeks once a year...


----------



## Jimmy1

my point is that the outlined diet is maybe an example of how he MAY eat, but dont believe all you read bud


----------



## winger

big said:


> Priest claims he does 2cc of deca and para for 6-8 weeks once a year...


Thats 2cc's of deca and 2cc's of tes. Thats 4 cc's a week and he says he is on the light side......lol


----------



## skizxi

robdog said:


> I dont know mate 15 eggs is only a quid.


let me know where you buy your eggs from robdog, 15 for for a quid is well cheap.

:beer: cheers mate.


----------



## big

winger said:


> Thats 2cc's of deca and 2cc's of tes. Thats 4 cc's a week and he says he is on the light side......lol


Even so, given that it's only for 6-8 weeks a year, that's only 24-30cc of juice TOTAL per year. I can see why many don't believe that's all he's on!

For annual juiceage, that's very very mild.


----------

